
Erlang & Single Assignment: You’re Doing It Wrong  - nickb
http://weblog.hypotheticalabs.com/?p=281
======
lg
Ehh I disagree with point number 2. I've been writing a big app in Erlang
lately and SA has actually made my program longer. i.e.

    
    
      rec(Lst) ->
        case Cond of
          pattern1 ->
            rec(Lst);
          pattern2 ->
            Lst2 = ...
            rec(Lst2);
        ...

I'd like to rebind Lst in pattern2's clause and then just call rec(Lst) at the
end of the case. (Of course there can be many more than 2 clauses and all the
rec/1 calls really add up.)

